

Mobilizing MySQL: Backend Integration Deep Dive - openmobster
http://openmobster.blogspot.com/2013/06/mobilizing-mysql-api-based-backend.html

======
openmobster
This article focuses on showing how to use the OpenMobster Backend API to
integrate a MySQL database to the Sync+Push Engine.

